# Arabian Ranches or the Springs?



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

I am moving my family to Dubai in a couple of days and I need to find a place to live ASAP. I work in Media City and i need a school for my 6 year old and a nursery for my 3 year old. I have read a lot of good things about AR and I have also looked at the Springs. 

I suppose my greatest hurdle is to find a school for my kids but the few schools i have contacted are all full. 

I really don't want to live too far away from work, does anyone know what the commute is like from AR to media city?

Which is a better place AR or Springs?

What are the schools near AR?, the JESS is full and the waiting list is long.

Does it make sense to put my 6 year old into a British curriculum school, she is coming from the US?, she is just reading now and learning to write. English spelling is different for some words, will she cope when we go back to the US?. The American school in Dubai is not within our budget, way too expensive for us.

Any pointers will be greatly appreciated


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I can answer one question for you.

Arabian Ranches is better.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Commute from AR to Media City would be pretty straightforward and would take around 20-25 mins (traffic permitting).

I prefer AR to the Springs (not because I live there) pure and simply because of the constant roadworks around the Springs. It drives me mad just going there to visit friends, drop the kids off etc.

School wise, don't forget that most schools operate a bus service, so you don't have to be limited to one on your doorstep. I know that on the school bus that my kids use, there are some on there as young as 5.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't live in either, but much prefer AR to The Springs which is very monotonous as all the properties look identical from the outside. At least there is variety in AR. 

Uncommonfavor - why just these two areas? There are villas in other areas that are not far from Media City.

-


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

have you considered the Lakes? Very nice area and you have Regent International School very close by. Very easy access to SZR , it would take you 5-10 minutes to Media City. 
Agree about the traffic comment on the Springs. Seems to be always busy.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied to my posting. 


Elphaba, you asked - why just these two areas? There are villas in other areas that are not far from Media City.

Can you tell me where these villas are and are they kids friendly?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

email [email protected] if your looking in Arabian Ranches. he knows it inside out. 

thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> Thanks to all that replied to my posting.
> 
> 
> Elphaba, you asked - why just these two areas? There are villas in other areas that are not far from Media City.
> ...


Look at Umm Sequim. You'll find far more interesting individual villas, some on 'compounds' with shared pools and many of the streets are very quiet so good for children. Easy drive to Media City.

I live in Umm Sequim 1 in a lovely quiet leafy street, but look in Umm Sequim 2 & 3 too (a bit closer), Jumeirah 3 too. Al Barsha is another option as the new flyover from Al Barsha 1 (look in Al Barsha 2 & 3 as well) takes you straight into Al Sufouh which a few mins to Media City

All nationalities live in these areas and it is rather less 'housing estate' than places like The Springs. I can recommend the agent we used last year - Top Class Real Estate.

Good luck with your search. 

-


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Raffles*



Elphaba said:


> Look at Umm Sequim. You'll find far more interesting individual villas, some on 'compounds' with shared pools and many of the streets are very quiet so good for children. Easy drive to Media City.
> 
> 
> 
> -


I believe the Raffles school is in Umm Suqueim. It has a good rep.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all. Elphaba, can you pm me your agent's contact info. My budget is 100k, can one get a villa in Umm Sequim for that?


thanks


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

100k as in 100k usd or aed?
for aed you wont get a villa in the springs, arabian ranches, or umm sequim.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

mrbig said:


> 100k as in 100k usd or aed?
> for aed you wont get a villa in the springs, arabian ranches, or umm sequim.


Scary if 100k will not rent a decent accommodation.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> Thank you all. Elphaba, can you pm me your agent's contact info. My budget is 100k, can one get a villa in Umm Sequim for that?
> 
> 
> thanks



I can certainly forward the info (although you could google for it), but you will never get a villa for AED 100k. Going rate for a decent 3 bed in Umm Sequim would be around 180k. Cheaper (& much smaller) places are available in The Springs, although the 2 bed places there really are tiny. AED 100k will also get you a good apartment.

-


----------



## KiwiBobUAE (Dec 14, 2009)

*English vs American Schooling*

At the primary level, the common words share the same spelling, and even when they are spelled differently, they tend to be pronounced the same way. Some of the names for things do differ e.g. boot vs trunk, rubber vs eraser. 

Both of these types of international school attract good teachers, which is what counts. Get your daughter into a school where your commute is not too crazy, so when you get home you are not too worn out!



uncommonfavor said:


> I am moving my family to Dubai in a couple of days and I need to find a place to live ASAP. I work in Media City and i need a school for my 6 year old and a nursery for my 3 year old. I have read a lot of good things about AR and I have also looked at the Springs.
> 
> I suppose my greatest hurdle is to find a school for my kids but the few schools i have contacted are all full.
> 
> ...


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

*Areas and schools*

We are expat Canadian and South American living in Germany and moving to Dubai in March as well. We have to deal with the same issues as our children will be 6 and almost 3 and with a newborn as well!

We have been told that the Lakes is new and near to everything so we are focusing our search around this. We are also having the 'full school' issue and will apply to as many as we can this week starting with Regent.

You will be surprised at the amount of American children in the British curriculum. It is advanced so you will be doing your children a favor later on if you decide to change them back to the American system. Our kids go to a British International school here in Europe and they are far ahead of the American international school down the road. Your 6 year old will catch up quickly.

Best of Luck on your decision!

Carrie


----------

